# bfp and back to work - lifting question



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
I wonder if you can advise me.  I work with young children, babies and toddlers and do have to lift quite a bit - im worrying myself to death that I am going to risk miscarrying or harm the babie/s - I am trying to limit the amount i have to lift, and do sensible things like take baby our of car seat and take baby in, then car seat but am so worried.  can you adviseme what i can/cant do at this early stage - I would really be grateful as I panic when I have done it and then worry I shouldnt be in work.

thanks
Loux


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Life goes on and lifting children/babies are not going to cause miscarriage.  Being sensible will help by using pushchairs etc instead of carrying them for any distance.

Good luck and try not too worry

Jan


----------

